# meds making dp worse?



## jenn43 (Jan 13, 2006)

I often wonder if taking meds for dp is actuaqlly doing some of us harm because a lot belive our dp was caused by drugs, whenever I try a new med. I get so scared that Im doing more harm to myself


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

I haven't used meds for dp but I used them for depression and felt the same way. I forget if my dp got worse or better or neither during the meds but I know my psych. was disappointed to hear that my depression was better but my foggy head was still there. He shook his head and said, "That's anxiety" and I didn't get it. MY denial was so strong and I thought anxiety was for wimps and wouldn't even allow the possiblity to enter my mind that I could have anxiety. So I didn't deal with it until a few years later when it became so bad I couldn't ignore it anymore. Anyway the ssri s ceased helping and I quit cold turkey and didn't bother trying anything else. He wasn't in favour of me trying other meds, maybe he had negative feedback about them. Anyway, I didn't do worse without them and eventually got better when I tried some natural therapies and remedies. Now I want to go all the way and feel great again.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't know about the rest of you but I have had very bad reactions to meds because of DP/DR. I assume this is because my serotonin in my brain is very messed up from the massive amount of drugs I have done in my life. Most meds now just make me feel like I am high on pot, they cause me to have bad flashbacks of acid and they scare the hell out of me. I will never take another mind med again unless I go schizo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

I think I am drug-intolerant. I don't handle any licit or illicit drugs well at all.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

I am not a drug user and never have been so I am not worried about meds doing more harm to my brain in that sense, but I would prefer to find NATURAL solution to this problem if possible... anyone have any good advice for getting over anxiety/depression/DP (or just general hell!) without the use of medication? I dont have any past traumas or any particular reason i can think of as to why i am have become like this (i dont really have any issues i need to sort through..) so can therapy really do anything to help? Or am i just suppose to leave it up to time and fate to make this thing go away???


----------

